# Updated preggy pics with udder shots! Getting closer!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, well I am getting very anxious here so I did Angels and Binkys udders today instead of waiting til next week!

Angel....day 131









And a bit closer








I AM REALLY EXCITED WITH HER!! This is her 2nd freshening and her FF at 9 months old her udder was not this big then!!









Binky is on day 129.....and right on with her udder compared with her last freshening








She is a lot bigger compare to the pics from 2 weeks ago!









And a shot of Bailey....at 11 months old she is nearly as big as Angel! And she is not preggy!









So, what do ya think? Still likely I'll be getting twins from my girls?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Looks like Angel has nice long teats. I am guessing Angel: :girl: :boy: Binky: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Thanks Ashley.....Angel has "pinky" teats lol....and this will be the first time milking her as well, since her FF udder was so small and she was just a baby dried her off when her doeling left. Now Binky was a DREAM to milk and gave just over 2 qts a day at 9 weeks fresh. Can ya tell I'm getting anxious??? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

wow....looks like more than twins.... :shocked: 
udders are looking good... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Twins from Angle and triplets from Binky! Boy is she big!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

what a CUTE little udder starting! You should have some great milking from these girls with some gorgeous twins!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

I have to agree with everyone else! I think twins from Angel and triplets from Binky :wink: Their udders are developing nicely!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Ditto the twins and trips guesses. They look great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Thank you! I am excited to see what they give me as well as getting "itchy" fingers to be milking more than one doe! lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

I have that itch too -- but I am not looking forward to giving up sleep to do so :ZZZ:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

He he...I hear ya there! But I'm usually up at 4:15 any how for work.....and milking 3 does last year only took me 20 minutes including straining and refridgerating the milk.

Angel looks to have the start of a decent medial, and her fore udder is nice and tight....hopefully I get a better idea of her rear attachment as she fills. So far she doesn't appear to have inherited her dams "cantalope in a sock" :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Will be posting pics later but I can say this....at day 135 for Angel and 133 for Binky, they both have dropped and Angels udder is getting even fuller. Just think.....in less than 2 weeks I'll be getting my first "Dollys Acre" babies!( If she doesn't go beyond 150!)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Woo Hoo!!! Almost time for your kids!!!

Can't wait to see those udder pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

sweet thats exciting


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

As promised....udder pics! I can see a definite size difference between the 25th and today. Of course, they didn't want to co-operate at all!
Angel has 2 breed dates also...she had a 5 day heat so this is either day 137 or day 132









She seems to be getting fuller up high...widening her top udder.

Binky is filling in as well....and not very co-operative! She is on day 134


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

yup I see it! Nice little cute udders :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Binky waited til the day she delivered to fill hers last year....and well, Angel's was less than half the size it is now...and didn't get any bigger, but she fed her baby just fine. Now, lets hope that these girls have afternoon to night deliveries.....it's easier for me to call off work then..lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

OOOHHHH getting excited for you - how are the girls?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

So far so good....both have swollen cha cha's and Angel's udder is still growing :leap: I am pretty sure I can expect twins from her as she is as big as Binky....and Binky can hide kids very well....no more than 3 though! I hope theres at least :girl: from her!

Both are getting accustomed to their chosen stalls...they go straight for the gates at feeding time, but of course Binky thinks she should be getting her grain on the milk stand, which is great but she's a month too early for that! lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

cool beans! when are they due again?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

It sounds like they are progressing nicely Liz :leap: Can't wait to see those kids!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Angel hits 145 either the 10th or the 15th...And Binky hits 145 on the 13th.......NEXT WEEK!!!!! :leap:

Both went on day 145 last year......hope they don't make me wait too long beyond that!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Angel's udder DOES look like Ophelia's and vice versa! HAHAHA Too cute. I think they're both going to have great looking udders... wonder if they are related???????????????????????????????

Hope all goes well!

And... I got a job!!! I have to meet with the head of the English Dept at Alamance Community College on Friday to sign all of the paperwork, etc, and I start next Friday teaching English.  YAYA! Let's just hope that Ophelia WAITS until I am home to have her babies...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

Angel will hit 145 on Tuesday...if she settled with the Oct 17 breed date. She's being even more lovey than usual and laying around alot today, udder is still the same, though she does seem to have dropped.

Binky hits 145 next Friday...She's doing nothing out of the ordinary, udder is slightly bigger and she's been biting the other goats! Not as dropped looking as Angel. Whats the chances these two will deliver on 145 as they did last year?


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Updated preggy pics with udder shots!!!*

I'll bet you are getting excited for those kids!! Hope they don't make you wait very long! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel is on 142 today Binky at 139.
Angel scared me today....it was warm out at 65* and she was the only one panting! Very uncomortable and was doing those belly stretches, belly low and back dipped...really stretching out, Binky was very close to her since I got off work at 2 and every time Angel wouldpee, Binky was right there, curling her lip like a buck would( I hope this is not indicative of bucklings in Binky's belly!) Her udder doesn't look any different to me,but I was able to get her birthing haircut done....but got the pic beore that.










She has dropped, her hip points are easily seen and she is getting a hollow look as well....though she has such soft and thick fur it's hard to see in the pic. Boy do I hope she goes with her first breed date and not the 5 day heat she had!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ooohhh I just can't wait to see what she gives you - it is like Christmas everyday here lately on the board!! :gift:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YEP...Like Christmas time with all the new babies and it's FINALLY gonna be my turn soon!!! :stars: 
Angels pooch is VERY swollen and distended...she's doing alot of stretching and WOW are those kids active! I had my head on her side while she was munching and I got kicked in the face!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! That is awesome - some fiesty ones coming out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha thats funny!

I took udder pictures of Lola and Angie --- all you can see are teats :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have noticed that the underside of Angels tail has become more "fleshy" looking, very wrinkly and I REALLY hopethat Teddy throws small kids...I was informed today that of his 2 brothers, the first born is taller than the buyer expected...which I did see the both of them 2 weeks ago and even I was surprised at his height at a year old, his shoulder is at my knee, I'm guessing that he is at the 22" mark.....where that came from IDK...as Chief( Their sire) came from VERY small lines and Bootsie is at 19" with parents that are at 18" and 20".


Hope and pray that these kids are small ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wethers can grow rather large if all they have to do is eat and enjoy life 

dont know your height but I have long legs and Sweet Pea comes up around my knee and she isnt 22" she is more like 20-21 :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 5'9 so I do have "high" knees...lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah you are a couple inches taller then me


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 145 for Angel....AND ABSOLUTELY NO CHANGE :hair: 

Ligs are softer but still there, udder hasn't grown much more at all.....and well, she's happily munching her hay in the stall next to Binky!

This COULD be day 140 for her IF she settled with the breeding on Oct 22. Binky has ONLY 1 breed date so I know that she definately hits 145 on Friday.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They have just throughly read the does code of honor. Don't worry, you will have babies soon! :wink: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she had the 5 day heat she more then likely settled on the second heat.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I agree with Stacey on the 5 day heat- I have calculated my does for 150 days from the 5 day heat breeding date. (We had a few of those this year :? )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah it happends from time to time. I had a doe who cycled then 5 days later cycled again. But when it came to breeding time she took on the first cycle and never did a 5 day heat. So thats kind of interesting. I expected to have to put her back in with the buck in 5 days but she never went into heat. So their are exceptions 

How is miss angel today?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still holding on!

She had me up late last night....I tried to sleep with the moniter on, just in case and well...she completely wrecked myperfect kidding stall :ROFL: Aparrantly the bedding wasn't in there right because she hads it all topsy turvy.....seems content to lay around, so of course I'm off tomorrow.....Guess I'll be catching up on some ZZ's because I have a feeling I'll be going to work on less than a good nights sleep in the future days...Binky has made no changes in her udder either....they may be waiing for this March wind to blow colder!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOhhhh , I am so sorry that mine passed on the Code of Honor to yours - :ROFL: 

Can't wait to see what they give you!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm thinking that Angel settled with the second breeding, the 5 day heat thing.....no changes at all. So that would put her on 145 come Sunday, Binky hits 145 tomorrow...so we'll see if these two go at the same time or days apart!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

All of mine seem to be doing things all outta wack this year too. Tearing up stalls, talking through the night. You name it, if its a way to keep me up they've done it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> I'm thinking that Angel settled with the second breeding, the 5 day heat thing.....no changes at all. So that would put her on 145 come Sunday, Binky hits 145 tomorrow...so we'll see if these two go at the same time or days apart!


what fun


----------

